# Robert Holmes



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Robert lately? I haven't heard from him in a long time. I was wondering if he was okay?


----------



## BCTroutSlayer (Feb 14, 2013)

I PM'd him 2 weeks ago. He responded. I was up near his local spot where he fishes and didnt see him when I stopped by. It was mid day though


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

BCTroutSlayer said:


> I PM'd him 2 weeks ago. He responded. I was up near his local spot where he fishes and didnt see him when I stopped by. It was mid day though


I'm glad he's alright! I talked to him quite a few times on here and enjoyed the conversation. I was hoping to pick his brain a little bit but didn't know if he comes on here anymore?


----------



## BCTroutSlayer (Feb 14, 2013)

He was on here a few weeks ago. It may be a sign that the fishing is really good right now. Hes probably out there!


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

BCTroutSlayer said:


> He was on here a few weeks ago. It may be a sign that the fishing is really good right now. Hes probably out there!


I'll have to send him a pm.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I’d like to fish with him again but the tree crops have pulled me elsewhere lately.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

I sent him a pm so I'm just waiting for a reply.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I am back , I spent a couple of years on the facebook forums and learned some new techniques but very boring. I sold my boat so it is back to waders for me. I am also doing more walleye, pike, and bass fishing.


----------

